# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Powerlifting store in New York

## ihatesquats

Hi,

Does anyone know where I can buy powerlifting gear in New York or New Jersey, I'm travelling there soon and want to pick up a new belt and some wraps. 

Do you know who carries titan/inzer/metal??


Many thanks fellas

----------


## NASAKYCHAIRMAN

http://www.quest-nutrition.com/store...?idCategory=29 

http://www.quest-nutrition.com/store...?idCategory=28

----------


## songdog

just look up powerlifting on your computer its all there everything you need.

----------

